# Ultimate grand seiko to own



## rolexbaby (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi guys, i have become very interested in GS these days. well i have heard many good things about GS lately though to be frank, i still have to learn more about gs to fully appreciate those good things like great finishing etc.

anyway, one thing that piss me off about GS is that they have TONS of model no. its mind boggling really. i still dont understand how collectors even keep up with it. not to mention that their styling is highly similar with sword hands. unbelievable. 

So i did quite a bit of studying, and few models interest me. first one is SBGR101 which is automatic no date , black dial but 42mm. its so clean and i have tried it before. it wears just nice on my 6.5 inches wrist. and the 2nd one is SBGW231 which is manual wind, 37.2mm white dial. 

If i may ask, among many models from GS, is there one iconic model that the brand has? like pam = pam372, rolex= submariner, omega- speedy. i mean if i wanna get 1 GS for my collection, what model you recommend? i want the most iconic one.

and between sbgr101 vs sbgw231 = which one you guys think is better? are they timeless classic?

sorry guys for too many questions. i really wanna learn more about GS.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

SBGA211 Snowflake is the iconic GS. 


whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My personal fav is the SBGM235. The snowflake is the most liked or known tho.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Snowflake. SBGA011/ SBGA211.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Or SBGJ203G (the one pictured in the header of this sub).

It is a pleasure to own and wear!


----------



## Alter Egon (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowflake is a very well recognized GS. 
The other way is to look for models from historical collection that are tribute to classic vintage Grand Seikos. Interesting are 44GS line watches, strictly following Taro Tanaka's Grammar of Design - you will find either quartz, low-beat, hi-beat or spring drive movements among them. 
There are 62GS models, either modern versions of classic 6245-9000 - the very first automatic GS, or 62GS design-based hi-beat or spring drives with the recent addition of The Four Season collection.
And there is also Grand Seiko First....

I could suggest a SBGA373 as the compilation of the most iconic GS features - 44GS case, dauphine polished/brushed non-lumed hands and indexes, champagne dial and, from the modern side of view - Spring Drive movement.


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sbgj201










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LRS (Jun 2, 2019)

I would agree that SBGA373/375 represent the greatest combination of iconic features in one watch. Although, it would be ultimate for me if it was smaller at 38mm but to each their own.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

The icon is without doubt the Snowflake, spring drive movement.

However GS seems to consider the hi-beat GMT movement as their pinnacle of _traditional_ mechanical timepiece. There the finest standards would be sbgj201 or 203. But SBGJ231 would probably be a more impressive rarity to add to a collection.

Oh and between sbgr101 vs sbgw231, sbgw231 would definitely be the more timeless way to go in my opinion.


----------



## pkincy (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree the Snowflake has to be the most popular but as such you see it a lot. My favorite by far is the Peacock. Limited but just beautiful.

These certainly for purists. However I happen to be a realist and don't worship ancient technology and as a result my favorites by far at the SBGN003 and 005, followed closely by the SBGN 007. I no longer need Time.is to set my Rolexes weekly. I use my SBGN 007 or my 005. The 005 is off by less than a second a month and the 007 I have never caught off by even part of a second in the 3 months I have owned it. My Rolexes have to be set weekly as they are about + or - 30 seconds in that week. And to me that is a shame. If you are going to build a watch to keep time it should keep accurate time not just maybe close time. So beauty and style are important but of secondary importance to accuracy. So if you can't stomach a HAQ at least get the Snowflake which is a spring drive and combines the best of both worlds. By the way there is a snowflake BNIB at an incredible price in the classifieds. Also the golden snowflake. Both with May dated warranty cards. Can't remember whether it is here on in the "other" forum.


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

The snowflake is an icon and on my wish list for some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Can't go wrong with the SBGJ201 or snowflake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)

As many have said the Snowflake is Grand Seiko's iconic watch. I just picked up a SBGW231 as a dress watch. Words can't express how the elegance of the dial. It's so simple yet beautiful. There's a thread by wiseMenofGotham which inspired me to pick up this watch.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

SBGA387. 40mm, 44GS case, spring drive, and textured ice blue kirazuri dial. It's gorgeous and assembles GS' greatest achievements in one watch.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The ultimate GS to own, is the one that sings to you the most.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rolexbaby said:


> Hi guys, i have become very interested in GS these days. well i have heard many good things about GS lately though to be frank, i still have to learn more about gs to fully appreciate those good things like great finishing etc.
> 
> anyway, one thing that piss me off about GS is that they have TONS of model no. its mind boggling really. i still dont understand how collectors even keep up with it. not to mention that their styling is highly similar with sword hands. unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Realize that some of the best Seiko do Not have Grand Seiko on the dial, like the SLA017:



Made in the same Japan factory as the GS with a GS movement. BTW, some Casio Oceanus are made in the same factory as GS as well.










All titanium OCW-S100 solar atomic.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Realize that some of the best Seiko do Not have Grand Seiko on the dial, like the SLA017:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pair of watches.

The SLA017, a great diver in the correct size!

The OCW-S100, it's a discrete world timer. Functional watch in a simple and classy package.


----------



## nicholasnick (Dec 23, 2017)

Like others have said, the Snowflake is an all-time classic. I've grow to like the re-design the best


----------



## Josh R. (Dec 30, 2012)

The Snowflake is the icon. 

Beyond that, I'd say that the 9F quartz models are icons in their own right. I've learned to like quartz, and the best quartz movements in the world are being made by GS, and Citizen with the Chronomaster line. 

With the Citizen Chronomasters, you get a perpetual calendar . . . and if your Chronomaster is titanium, it will be at least 3-4x harder than the titanium used by GS.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Josh R. said:


> The Snowflake is the icon.
> 
> Beyond that, I'd say that the 9F quartz models are icons in their own right. I've learned to like quartz, and the best quartz movements in the world are being made by GS, and Citizen with the Chronomaster line.
> 
> With the Citizen Chronomasters, you get a perpetual calendar . . . and if your Chronomaster is titanium, it will be at least 3-4x harder than the titanium used by GS.


True about hardening, but it is surface hardening only, not sure if it can be refinished easily. And, surface hardening can be prone to 'eggshell' damage. That's why I bought two Damaskos, rather than tegimented Sinns.

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/collection/super-titanium/

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

The SBGR101 is a lovely watch. It’s pretty big and quite imposing. I have the SBGR 307 which is a similar size case and vibe. 

I also have the SBGR083 which is worth checking out for sure. 44GS case and slimmer hands.

I agree that the SBGA373/375 are both quite iconic. Both are also 44GS cases. I have those also and they really are special. 

It’s worth doing your homework because as you say there is truly a myriad of models, even before the country and shop specific models, some of which can have runs as low as 30 pieces. 

Best of luck!

Berni









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

No wrong choices, all GS are worth owning at least once in a lifetime, IMHO.


----------



## mark.wilo13 (Jul 19, 2015)

The snowflake is a lovely watch but quite large. Shame they don’t do a version in the 37mm case they use for a lot of the 9F Quartz watches. For a wrist size of 6.5 inches you can’t go wrong with the SBGW231. Clean classical design that will never go out of date and everyone loves a manual wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazersbill (Nov 20, 2018)

SBGA211 WOULD BE MY PREFERRED OPTION


----------



## Brovsko (Apr 26, 2019)

SBGR095 or SBGW033 if I had to choose


----------



## thoughtnewbie (Mar 11, 2017)

I own the SBGJ203. It’s a very well executed watch and I enjoy wearing it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

rolexbaby said:


> and between sbgr101 vs sbgw231 = which one you guys think is better? are they timeless classic?


I owned the SBGW231. It's not a bad watch, but I wouldn't consider either as timeless classic. A GS that follows Taro Tanaka's Grammar of Design in my opinion is timeless.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

I think the snowflake is a pretty iconic piece. However, I can't believe that the SBGH 001/201 & 005/205 haven't been mentioned. I've had a few GS including both of these and they are stunning watches with the 44GS case echoing the grammar of design, beautiful dials and stunning hi beat movement. I currently possess one watch only and that is the SBGH005. It really is my favourite with the most subtle and stunning black iwate dial and it has a certain monochrome starkness and beauty that I think it timeless and unmatched. To me, it is the embodiment of grammar of design.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

kyle1234c said:


> I think the snowflake is a pretty iconic piece. However, I can't believe that the SBGH 001/201 & 005/205 haven't been mentioned. I've had a few GS including both of these and they are stunning watches with the 44GS case echoing the grammar of design, beautiful dials and stunning hi beat movement. I currently possess one watch only and that is the SBGH005. It really is my favourite with the most subtle and stunning black iwate dial and it has a certain monochrome starkness and beauty that I think it timeless and unmatched. To me, it is the embodiment of grammar of design.


I may be wrong, but I don't think those have the 44GS case.

Compare the SBGH005 to an SBGW047 in the pix below (from ABlogToWatch). The SBGH lacks flat lug flanks, there are subtle differences in the brushed region between the angled lug flank and the end link, as well as at the tips of the lugs, and the 44GS bezel overhands and has an inward slant I don't see on the SBGHs.

Many great pix of the 44GS case in this thread, see Bluedialer's end-on photo in post # 5:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/62gs-vs-44gs-cases-4622377.html

Again, I could be wrong.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

It was my understanding that the sbgh001/5 were known to be the standard production updates to the 44gs case, with the more recent sbga373/5 having exactly the same case but with spring drive movements. I am by no means an expert though so am more than happy to be corrected.


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)

Can't go wring with the SBGW231. Picked this piece up a few days ago.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

mrtrinh said:


> Can't go wring with the SBGW231. Picked this piece up a few days ago.]


Dunno, if we are talking ultimate and handwinding, shouldn't it be the SBGW047 with the 44GS case (don't get me wrong, it's a great watch, I have an SBGW035 I love). Pretty much made of unobtanium. Photo from Fratello Watches' review.










https://www.fratellowatches.com/hands-grand-seiko-sbgw047-review/

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Dudeman1973 (May 22, 2015)

rolexbaby said:


> Hi guys, i have become very interested in GS these days. well i have heard many good things about GS lately though to be frank, i still have to learn more about gs to fully appreciate those good things like great finishing etc.
> 
> anyway, one thing that piss me off about GS is that they have TONS of model no. its mind boggling really. i still dont understand how collectors even keep up with it. not to mention that their styling is highly similar with sword hands. unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be the SBGR301 now? With the new logo at 42 mm. I am looking at the SBGR 309. Both are similar but the 309 has a date.


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm picky with GS watches, because most are on the thick side. My sbgw235 with the BOR bracelet is a home run. In the sunlight it just pops. If a snowflake or the recently introduced cloud dials were made in this 37mm case, it would be a showstopper imo.


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

NyCSnEaK said:


> My sbgw235 with the BOR bracelet is a home run. In the sunlight it just pops. If a snowflake or the recently introduced cloud dials were made in this 37mm case, it would be a showstopper imo.
> 
> View attachment 14235019


I really like the SBGW235, it's very similar to the original Grand Seiko watch released back in the day. The beads of rice bracelet is also rarely seen on GS watches. I'm also waiting for a snowflake dial on smaller steel case on a BOR bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamRHughes (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd say, and this is going to be weird, if I could pick three, I'd pick the SBGF021, SBGR053, and SBGJ005.

The first is a quartz with the 8J56 and independent hour hand, and it's lumed with a screw-down crown. Not so conservative like most Grand Seiko's. The second might just be me, but everything seems right about it. The third, well, there are many SBGJ's, but I like green and I like the dial. Maybe a titanium SBGJ would be a better idea.


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

rolexbaby said:


> Hi guys, i have become very interested in GS these days. well i have heard many good things about GS lately though to be frank, i still have to learn more about gs to fully appreciate those good things like great finishing etc.
> 
> anyway, one thing that piss me off about GS is that they have TONS of model no. its mind boggling really. i still dont understand how collectors even keep up with it. not to mention that their styling is highly similar with sword hands. unbelievable.
> 
> ...


The most iconic GS is probably the Snowflake. However, IMO ultimate GS is the 45GS VFA. This contains the same movement that Seiko sent to the Chronometer Competitions in the 60s, and was sold to the public with accuracy of +2/-2 seconds /day.

(Photo from the thegrandseiko guy)


----------



## 9F61 (Oct 22, 2018)

Rissei said:


> The most iconic GS is probably the Snowflake. However, IMO ultimate GS is the 45GS VFA. This contains the same movement that Seiko sent to the Chronometer Competitions in the 60s, and was sold to the public with accuracy of +2/-2 seconds /day.
> 
> (Photo from the thegrandseiko guy)


I would tend to agree.

Depends in what context we are talking 'ultimate' as ultimate is a big word!

I would say the 45 or 61 Series VFA or one of the modern Hi-Beats in precious metal represents the ultimate Grand Seiko.

Snowflake is for sure an iconic watch and of course, attainable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

yokied said:


> SBGA387. 40mm, 44GS case, spring drive, and textured ice blue kirazuri dial. It's gorgeous and assembles GS' greatest achievements in one watch.


What he said.


----------



## cheznous (Sep 4, 2018)

I went to purchase the GS Quartz and came out with the 211.
To see it in real life is to fall in love with it.


----------



## Cru Jones (May 20, 2010)

For me, it’s the one I have: SBGE249..... Spring Drive + nature dial + SS + blue hands + bracelet + thin GS clasp + PR indicator (+ GMT as a bonus). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterWatchGuy (Jan 4, 2018)

Worried GS is going the way of Omega, focusing so much variety. Except GS doesn't have a legendary or historically significant watch like the Speedmaster. I would like at least a couple of their models to increase in value like for a few other watch brands.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

SBGR251 is my favorite. I had the SBGR053, really loved that watch except that my particular version had not great accuracy +10s/day and I ended up selling it when I downsized my collection I would be happy to add an SBGR251 or 253 back in my collection


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

If you ever leave your country (or even keep track of friends overseas), I'd say any GS with a GMT is the iconic one, as few companies (really, just Rolex and Omega come to mind) that do true GMT as well as Seiko. SBGE001/201 is the most classic one IMHO, also having the distinct design that is quintessential GS. If you would like a slightly dressier option, few watches beat SBGM003/021/221.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

EugV12 said:


> If you ever leave your country (or even keep track of friends overseas), I'd say any GS with a GMT is the iconic one, as few companies (really, just Rolex and Omega come to mind) that do true GMT as well as Seiko. SBGE001/201 is the most classic one IMHO, also having the distinct design that is quintessential GS. If you would like a slightly dressier option, few watches beat SBGM003/021/221.


Or this one? Iconic 44GS Grammar of Design case and a marvelous Mount Iwate dial.










whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## osef (Sep 24, 2013)

whineboy said:


> Or this one? Iconic 44GS Grammar of Design case and a marvelous Mount Iwate dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just acquired that one (SBGJ201) last week. I was looking for my first GS, and this model had the best combination of features (steel bracelet, Hi Beat, spectacular dial) that I wanted. I can't say whether it's the most iconic, but it is a beautiful watch that's keeping +0.6 spd since I got it. It's exceeding my expectations in all respects.

To the OP: I agree with the others who said that you should get the one that "speaks to you," rather than one that might be "iconic." I bought an Omega Speedy many years ago, partly because it had an iconic status, even though it was a little big on my wrist. Once the iconic-status thing wore off, I lost interest in the watch and it didn't see much wrist time. I sold it to someone who loved it much more than I did.

So, at least in my experience, buying an icon may not lead to long-term happiness (or satisfaction) with a purchase. Good luck with your decision.

osef


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

SBGH267 in my eyes, just stunning!


----------



## ILuvSubs (Aug 23, 2015)

As others have said, the quintessential GS is the Snowflake.

However, for me personally, it doesn't speak to me (at least not for the moment). Thankfully there are plenty of other amazing GS models which I've taken a shine to.

Coming from a starting point of mainly collecting Rolex, for me the most amazing feature of GS that I love the most (apart from the amazing case polishing, pedigree and history) are their dials.

Check out the Mt. Iwate dials, GS mosaic dials, the new US four season LE's, etc. They are simply phenomenal.

Given the large variety of GS models on offer, I'm sure you'll be able to find one (or two) that speak to you.


----------



## DanceOfLight (Feb 13, 2018)

whineboy said:


> Or this one? Iconic 44GS Grammar of Design case and a marvelous Mount Iwate dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the SBGJ021 with the Mt Iwate dial in addition to the Psychedelic rotor to boot ! The price of this watch is has crept up and it is becoming hard to track one easily.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

SBGW253


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree.



WastedYears said:


> SBGW253
> 
> View attachment 14549609


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

WastedYears said:


> SBGW253
> 
> View attachment 14549609


I've never seen this ref! It looks great!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

It's hard to argue that the Snowflake isn't the most iconic Grand Seiko, but for me personally it's the SBGH001.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

DanceOfLight said:


> Or the SBGJ021 with the Mt Iwate dial in addition to the Psychedelic rotor to boot ! The price of this watch is has crept up and it is becoming hard to track one easily.
> 
> View attachment 14543145
> 
> ...


If there is a watch crash anytime, this will be the one I go for immediately. They are incredibly difficult to find and especially in good condition.


----------



## AxeGekko (Aug 7, 2019)

rolexbaby said:


> Hi guys, i have become very interested in GS these days. well i have heard many good things about GS lately though to be frank, i still have to learn more about gs to fully appreciate those good things like great finishing etc.
> 
> anyway, one thing that piss me off about GS is that they have TONS of model no. its mind boggling really. i still dont understand how collectors even keep up with it. not to mention that their styling is highly similar with sword hands. unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Man, the last 2 months I've been crushing in the SBGN001 hard. Good luck with buying/finding your GS! ??


----------



## Raffe (Feb 28, 2012)

SBGE021


----------



## kennethwashere (Apr 11, 2015)

I've just recently added my first Grand Seiko to my collection, the SBGA283.

I was originally going to go with a quartz, but I knew I'd be kicking myself within a few months because I REALLY wanted a Spring Drive (absolutely nothing wrong with the quartz models though - they're equally as stunning).

This will probably be my only GS for a while, but as far as the next piece I would LOVE to own, it would hands down be the SBGH267. As beautiful and iconic as the snowflake is...this one does it better for me. That dial is a masterpiece.


----------



## kennethwashere (Apr 11, 2015)

You'll never go wrong with any GS though


----------



## Raff (Sep 10, 2012)

kennethwashere said:


> I've just recently added my first Grand Seiko to my collection, the SBGA283.
> 
> I was originally going to go with a quartz, but I knew I'd be kicking myself within a few months because I REALLY wanted a Spring Drive (absolutely nothing wrong with the quartz models though - they're equally as stunning).
> 
> ...


Agreed. I love mine and still just stare in awe at the dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

fantastic watch!


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

I was surprised that, despite amazing online photos, the SBGH267 dial in-person is a dark flat navy except under direct light. The dial looks amazing under direct light. A lovely piece.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOfLight (Feb 13, 2018)

braidn said:


> If there is a watch crash anytime, this will be the one I go for immediately. They are incredibly difficult to find and especially in good condition.


Indeed, was trying to track an another one for a mate of mine, nothing came up within a reasonable price-range. Scarcity is understandable given the seeming reluctance of current owners (me included) to let this one go. If ever I'm pushed to dilute, this one would be the last one to go < rushes to the clutch of _other_ watches which are 5-10x more expensive, and says I still love you ;-) >


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

F1_watches said:


> I was surprised that, despite amazing online photos, the SBGH267 dial in-person is a dark flat navy except under direct light. The dial looks amazing under direct light. A lovely piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Jack Forster from Hodinkee owns one too! It's a lovely watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

kennethwashere said:


> I've just recently added my first Grand Seiko to my collection, the SBGA283.
> 
> I was originally going to go with a quartz, but I knew I'd be kicking myself within a few months because I REALLY wanted a Spring Drive (absolutely nothing wrong with the quartz models though - they're equally as stunning).
> 
> ...


I really can't get over how much I just look at this dial !! Just Amazing !!!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Peacock


----------



## seadragonpisces (May 28, 2018)

I love the Peacock, but my ultimate is the Red Snowflake SBGA129


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

Any choice from this series checks all the GS magnificence boxes for me.

https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/special/japanseasons/


----------



## fenomeno (Sep 9, 2019)

Such a difficult question. Although I don't plan to get one, I would vote for the Snowflake because of its iconic dial and the presence of the Spring Drive movement. The ultimate GS must be Spring Drive in my opinion, because the movement is truly revolutionary and unique to GS.


----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

I think a spring drive diver is the ultimate


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

The ultimate in 2019....SBGA405 and SBGH269

For 2020.....can't wait to find out.


----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Peacock


what's the peacock? I've heard that term thrown out for a few models


----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 13, 2019)

SBGJ227










gychang03 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock
> ...


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

I've owned many Grand Seiko over the years and picked up the SBGH269 yesterday. Appreciate it is the honeymoon period but I can't remember being wowed by a GS dial this much before









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takvorian (Aug 10, 2016)

ryanb741 said:


> I've owned many Grand Seiko over the years and picked up the SBGH269 yesterday. Appreciate it is the honeymoon period but I can't remember being wowed by a GS dial this much before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will second that, I also own one of these. I only wish it would be a spring drive powered movement...


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Takvorian said:


> I will second that, I also own one of these. I only wish it would be a spring drive powered movement...


That dial and SD, I would not be able to resist.|>


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

DVR said:


> That dial and SD, I would not be able to resist.|>


SD would be cool as long as there was no power reserve on the dial. But I'm happy with Hi Beat - a true mechanical movement with a pretty smooth sweep.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

id probably just stare at that dial all day and not get any work done


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

The red and the green. Both incredible. Are these face colors exclusive to the Hi-Beat line?

Wow, like incredible. Beautiful. That GMT is going to haunt my dreams...


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Bizcut1 said:


> The red and the green. Both incredible. Are these face colors exclusive to the Hi-Beat line?
> 
> Wow, like incredible. Beautiful. That GMT is going to haunt my dreams...


They are hibeat limited editions yes.


----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)

For me it would either be the SBGJ235 or the Godzilla.


Mr. Blue


----------



## YMII (Aug 31, 2017)

My favourite Grand Seiko and Grailwatch is the SBGC219.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I recently discovered my “ultimate GS” to own, the SBGA129. Aka a snowflake in a 39mm case. The downside is that they only made 369 of them 5 years ago so they are incredibly hard to find and are fairly spendy. 

My ultimate grand Seiko that they don’t make would be a 37mm, titanium, textured dial, spring drive, and on bracelet. But unlikely to happen anytime soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

ryanb741 said:


> SD would be cool as long as there was no power reserve on the dial. But I'm happy with Hi Beat - a true mechanical movement with a pretty smooth sweep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The way I look at the power reserve is similar to the HE valve on the Seamaster or the cyclops on the Rolex. Its a GS trademark.


----------



## Locutusaborg (Aug 6, 2019)

8 day spring drive as ultimate and snowflake as iconic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

For those with the SBGH269, how versatile are you finding it? I'm seriously considering picking one up, but I've been saving for a luxury watch that I can wear daily. I'm not sure how I feel about the red.


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

SBGR299 Is the model that I chose. I personally think it hass the most distinctive case. I also do not like date windows.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnlee1 (Mar 12, 2017)

The Ultimate Grand Seiko isn't technically a GS, but a Seiko-branded, Chrysanthemum Seal marked 4580, with 4580 VFA movement made for Emperor Hirohito in the 70s (as gifts within the Imperial household?) There are only two known examples. (edit-- I just saw a post where some dude FOUND one on gumtree? Seiko doesn't disclose how many were made)

Oh and you will never see one, much less own one.

(Otherwise, I vote a "normal" 4580 VFA, or barring that, the SBGW047 reissue or one of its gold-cased cousins)


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

The new godzilla that just came out looks incredible.


----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Initially i wanted one of the chronographs. However, my only issue with it was the weightlessness of it when i tried on the GS. Also it was slightly large on my wrist. 
Regardless if i was to pick one - i'm struggling to look past this dial. Just incredible and a limited series of 900. These watches are made with such high quality, I believe they will appreciate in value in the future.

SBGH269


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

MLsims said:


> For those with the SBGH269, how versatile are you finding it? I'm seriously considering picking one up, but I've been saving for a luxury watch that I can wear daily. I'm not sure how I feel about the red.


Pretty much any watch with a strong color dial is not going to be very versatile in a traditional sense. But it is fun to just wear it, whether with jeans and black t-shirt, or a suit. It's only non-versatile when it clashes awfully with something, which can happen from time to time in a way that traditional black or white dials do not.


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

Here it is in a very matchy way... That photo is from a few weeks ago. Today I also happen to be wearing it but with a t-shirt and jeans...


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

F1_watches said:


> Here it is in a very matchy way... That photo is from a few weeks ago. Today I also happen to be wearing it but with a t-shirt and jeans...


Match your tux to the GS...no problem.Tuxes are cheaper.


----------



## Thecroce (Jul 4, 2019)

Anniversary mosaic dials!


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

I went through this a few weeks ago and walked out with an SBGA413. My AD had everything in stock minus a KiraZuri. I would've bought that if they'd had it.

The snowflake is is really a wonderful watch, as is are several others, especially any with the 44GS case.

But in the end the most interesting to me was the 413 with the bezel-less and more interestingly angular 62GS case. All four seasons watches were beautiful, the 413 sang to me though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Man that dial is really something special! Nobody on the market has these type of textures like Grand Seiko. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

F1_watches said:


> Here it is in a very matchy way... That photo is from a few weeks ago. Today I also happen to be wearing it but with a t-shirt and jeans...


I wonder if each watch has its own unique pattern?

such a gorgeous piece.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

F1_watches said:


> Here it is in a very matchy way... That photo is from a few weeks ago. Today I also happen to be wearing it but with a t-shirt and jeans...


That lower left lug almost disappeared! Beautiful stuff.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

SG02WRX said:


> I wonder if each watch has its own unique pattern?
> 
> such a gorgeous piece.


I believe that most of the dials, like for the Snowflake, are stamped.

So, for the most part no, the patterns per individual watch within a model are not unique, (other than miniscule variations which cannot be prevented).


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Understated elegance


----------

